

Solving an Unsolvable Math Problem - pkarbe
http://www.snopes.com/college/homework/unsolvable.asp

======
iori42
George Dantzig also invented the Simplex algorithm.

------
ulvund
Any link to the problem he solved?

~~~
filiwickers
I think this is the second problem he solved (to which he was added later as
the co-author).
[http://projecteuclid.org/DPubS?service=UI&version=1.0...](http://projecteuclid.org/DPubS?service=UI&version=1.0&verb=Display&handle=euclid.aoms/1177729695)

Still searching for the first one...

